# Fractal Art



## jenna (Dec 8, 2004)

this is a bit different, but it's one of my fave art sites:

http://www.fractalism.com/fractal-art.htm


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually really like it Jenna, very cool.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Fractal Geometry. 

The pics, not the maths.


----------



## genisis2 (Aug 5, 2006)

VERY nice , thank you.


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a few saved to my pc they are very cool


----------

